# Miami at Cleveland (3/6/05)



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

@









4:30 pm PT, 7:30 pm ET
*TV:* ESPN, WUAB

*The Good:* Cleveland has a day to rest and practice. Plus Cleveland plays much better at home. 

*The Bad:* Even if Cleveland were playing great basketball, facing the Miami Heat would still be a challenge. But in light of this losing streak, the Heat are probably one of the last teams the Cavaliers wants to face next.

*The Ugly:* Despair and hopelessness is setting in. The scouting reports say the same thing: Zone the Cavaliers, attack McInnis, draw fouls on Z and double LeBron. So far, Cleveland hasn’t been able to adjust. In this theme, Wade is going to slash McInnis to death (as the last line of PG’s to face Jeff have all done in succession), the Diesel is going to be trouble down low, the Heat role players will be stroking from the perimeter and Van Gundy will probably outcoach Silas to begin the second half (classical poor Cavalier 3rd quarters).










Cleveland has become a two-man team of James and Z. Even if both play well, that still might not be enough to defeat the Heat.

Quick and Random Thought of the Day
*** Sasha become a starter due to circumstance but has returned deeply buried on the bench as a 10th man.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

I just don't understand Silas. Sasha shows the skills to be effective in this league and then he gets booted to the bench. He even showed that he was capable of being a good defender. But no we still rather depend on Newble and freakin Lucios Harris? This makes no sense: 1) those other two are NOT contributing this year 2) Since we're preparing for the future still shouldn't we want to develop a young player like Sasha?

Well guess what will Miami will throw at us: packed in zone, Lebron will go for 45+ and be tired in the fourth, Z will get into foul trouble into Shaq. I thought we were going to be in trouble when we couldn't put away a couple of weak opponents with injuries in Jan. I was hoping to get a HUGE cushion for this tough stretch and unfortunately it looks like my worries are coming true


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

The Cleveland bench is essentially a group of guys that give the starters a break. The bench can't extend or keep leads - they just seem to be going through the motions. The Heat can sit Shaq, while holding the other team at bay. Whenever James goes to the bench, the Heat should exploit the fact things will fall apart.

Your point about Harris is true. He probably is gone after this year, so you might as well play Sasha. There was a stat that said Harris has only made one 3-pointer in a game, never making more than one 3-pointer in a game. If Silas keeps Harris in the game for "superior" shooting, he needs to reconsider. 

AV was dressed last game but didn't play. If he's being dressed, I don't get why he can't get a little garbage time here and there.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

I don't even feel like discussing it anymore at this point. We are done in this game, Miami will throw the same strategy at us that every other team has. Just like Pioneer said, zone it up and we are toast. How many times can you say it, PG penetration, Turnovers, Zone, 4-1 bench ratio, blah blah blah. 

Who would've thought we'd be talking about a 3rd straight HOME loss at this point of the season.


----------



## Ron Mexico (Feb 14, 2004)

Cleveland can not buy a break right now , 5 straight losses and now Miami,


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

It's dark days in Cleveland right now. There has to be real concern right now about even making the playoffs the way this team is playing.

Jeff Mcinnis is KILLING the Cavs out there. Make a shot Jeff. If you can't defend, at least MAKE A SHOT.

The Boxscore for the Cavs last game was ridiculous. They scored 89 points, and Lebron and Z scored about 50+ of that. They just need someone to play decent as a third option. Not even spectacular.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Cavs will make the playoffs, but may not get the top 5 seed I thought they'd be able to sneak in this year. Then again, I didn't expect the Wizards, Bulls, and Magic to be all that good this season.


----------



## BBB (Jan 19, 2005)

I'll be able to catch this on TV, the first Cavs' game shown in ages. Time to end the streak already, eh?

Ah, well, at least the Bulls are losing as well.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

We'll see how this idea of bringing Drew off the bench works.
So far Tractor in the starting lineup has been a bust.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

So what did Traylor bring in the 1st quarter there?

Lebron's stroke looks like it did early in the season. Looks like he put in some extra work on it.

Game is too close considering Wade hasn't done anything. And Shaq has barely played.

It's going to be really bad when Lebron and/or Z have to sit down.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Sure enough. Lebron and Z on the bench, and voila. Cavs are screwed.

Silas needs to work his rotation where there's never a time where either Z or Lebron aren't on the floor.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

Lucious adds nothing to this ****ing team jesus , he cant even hit a T! what a scrub wheres luke and sasha and anderson when you need them  if only anderson was starting instead of traylor


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

SIlas is an idiot. With our pathetic bench you cannot have Lebron and Z both out at the same time. One of them needs to be on the court at all the time: alternate resting them.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

SamTheMan67 said:


> Lucious adds nothing to this ****ing team jesus , he cant even hit a T! what a scrub wheres luke and sasha and anderson when you need them  if only anderson was starting instead of traylor


 Why does he not play Sasha again I'm baffled: Harris = 0 production


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Gooden is proving he's a better player then Traylor


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Pioneer10 said:


> Gooden is proving he's a better player then Traylor


A LOT better.
The answer to the bench woes is not benching gooden. It's making sure Z or Lebron are playing with the second team.

And Lucious Harris is pathetic. All he is asked to do for the Cavs is shoot. And everytime I see him he's missing free throws and open shots.

Is Sasha injured?

Jiri Welsch looks like he has no idea what to do out there.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

Ugh pioneer I wish we were the coaches of teh damn cavs


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

The Cavs are pathetic. No one on this team does anything except for James and Z. Gooden is rebounding. That's a start. But no one else does anything offensively or defensively. A bunch of role players who refuse to play any roles.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Pioneer10 said:


> SIlas is an idiot. With our pathetic bench you cannot have Lebron and Z both out at the same time. One of them needs to be on the court at all the time: alternate resting them.


Thank God i'm not the only one thinking this.

Also Gooden has done a nice job on the boards (and yes he's much better than Traylor) but his decision making is AWFUL. How can he attend a school like Kansas and not develop an adequate basketball IQ? I hate everytime he dribbles on the break, it's an automatic TO. 

Wade was awful in the 1st half and we still got killed, this game is over.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Cavs making a run, if we can get it to 4 pts by the end of the quarter I think we have a chance.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

This is what misleading about stats: Z has more points then Shaq but anyone watching the game sees what a beast Shaq is. Z is completely ineffective in the post against him. They should be running the pick and roll so Z can shoot the mid range jumpers


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Cavs making a run, if we can get it to 4 pts by the end of the quarter I think we have a chance.


 The problem will be when our bench come ins


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

McInnis is pathetic: why is he in the game. He's not even contributing on offense


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Pioneer10 said:


> The problem will be when our bench come ins


Or if Lebron or Z goes cold.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

What happened to Jmac's shot? He was great last year and the beginning of this year and now all the sudden he can't make ****. This is worse than a slump, he's been flat out awful on both sides of the ball for weeks now.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Anyone wondering why Cavs fan critizice Silas should be watching this game: Z has tried to post up Shaq the entire 3rd quarter for absolutey no results. Why don't the run pick and rolls with Z: Ilgauskas can hit that shot and Shaq hates coming outside the lane


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

This game has shown me that the McGinnis is not a long term fix for PG for the Cavs. I had initially though that if the Cavs could get a pure shooting SG they could overcome and McGinnis could be serviceable but now I think they need a PG that can defend and make open jumpers consistently.

I also just dont see LeBron taking over. His J was on in the first half and he seems to have disappeared as of right now with 3:00 left in the 3rd.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Our offensive sets look horrible, the worst i've seen all season.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Like Jsimo said, Lebron needs to start taking over the game. The heat are throwing some light double teams his way and people aren't making the open shots off his passes. 

I would rather lose with him attempting 25+ shots than him playing a balanced game and watching our role players brick away a 6th straight loss.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

The Cleveland fans should just boo the entire 4th quarter. Maybe that will get Lebron fired up at least.

Pitiful.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Like Jsimo said, Lebron needs to start taking over the game. The heat are throwing some light double teams his way and people aren't making the open shots off his passes.
> 
> I would rather lose with him attempting 25+ shots than him playing a balanced game and watching our role players brick away a 6th straight loss.


LeBron just had an oppurtunity for a fadeaway jumper and deferred to Jiri Welsh who turned it over. I love LeBrons game and the fact that he is a walking triple double but he's got to develop a killer scoring instinct especially with his rather weak cast.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

I hope Gilbert fires Silas and Paxson: they're both pathetic. Oh don't let the door hit you too hard on your way out Jmac


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Jsimo12 said:


> LeBron just had an oppurtunity for a fadeaway jumper and deferred to Jiri Welsh who turned it over. I love LeBrons game and the fact that he is a walking triple double but *he's got to develop a killer scoring instinct especially with his rather weak cast*.


I agree. If we keep playing like this, I think we'll see him get tired of it and drop the passer mentality.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Bron spoon feeds people on our team shots WE could make, literally. People like Snow, Traylor, Jmac are bricking 10-15 footers WIDE OPEN consistently.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Why are we isolating Traylor in the post again instead of Z or Lebron? Why is Traylor even playing instead of Drew?


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Time to get Lebron and Z out of the game.
This one is in the can.

Maybe Jiri Welsch has found some rhythm.
The Cavs need someone, ANYONE to hit an open shot off of James and Z.

Maybe Sasha can get some run now.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

futuristxen said:


> Time to get Lebron and Z out of the game.
> This one is in the can.
> 
> Maybe Jiri Welsch has found some rhythm.
> ...


What happened to Sasha? Why does Harris play ahead of him again?

Does anyone call out Silas on this type of stuff? I'm starting to wonder.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> I agree. If we keep playing like this, I think we'll see him get tired of it and drop the passer mentality.


I agree. Lebron is a generous passer. But he's not going to keep passing to these scrubs if they're just going to stack up losses for him.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Jiri finally looking good out there


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> What happened to Sasha? Why does Harris play ahead of him again?
> 
> Does anyone call out Silas on this type of stuff? I'm starting to wonder.


There's Sasha!

sigh


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Why are we isolating Traylor in the post again instead of Z or Lebron? Why is Traylor even playing instead of Drew?


 Great if obvious questions: you have to wonder if some fans on a message board can see this does anybody in this organization see this? There are just some questionable playcalling out there. Why for example when Shaq went out they didn't spoon feed Z in the paint just seems stupid


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

From all the Cavs games I've watched this season, the most obvious thing abt them is that they're a very poor defensive team. As they say, if ur star doesn't play D, neither will ur teammates. LeBron doesn't play much D aside from gambling for steals. That's one area where he's gotta set an example more than anything.

Cavs are now getting exposed as basically a two man team with a supporting cast that can't shoot. They weren't exposed pre AS break because they enjoyed one of the easiest schedules in the league. And whenever they did face good teams, they usually lost. This team has no one u can count on for relieving pressure off Z and LeBron once they get doubled. How a GM cannot surround a player like LeBron with shooters is beyond me.

6th loss in a row only a matter of seconds now. This really doesn't bode too for LeBron's star. Everybody has been riding incredibly high on him all season long. But the media isn't fond of players all that long when their teams' lose 6 in a row. Here's hoping for that sake Cavs start doing well.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Shaq+Wade = 31pts
Bron+Z = 45pts

Take out the 4 all-stars, and our "supporting cast" (I hesitate to even give them that much respect)

got BLOWN OUT 71 to 37.......AT HOME. Does anything else even need to be said.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

A hard game to watch. The lack of confidence (outside of James and Z) was terrible. Guys had open shots but hesitated to take them (if they even took the shot at all). Or worse, those same guys would throw a pump fake after not taking an open look. It's not like the defense would respect your pump fake when they see you have no confidence. Hard game to watch indeed.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Coaching was pretty bad. Silas not putting Shaq in a continuous stream of pick and rolls is just inexcusable.

And even though the Cavs don't have any real good individual defenders outside of Newble, LeBron needs to set a better example. He's far too lackadaisical on D. Still, there are a lot problems that have nothing to do with LeBron, and perimeter D and a real point guard are just some of things needed to improve this team.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I agree that even though it's not Lebron's fault that Jeff Mcinnis is a revolving door on defense, he needs to set the tone defensively for the team.

Stop trying to get the steal. Have Silas put you on the best perimeter offensive player, and hassle the **** out of them. Lebron is capable of doing it. I know it's asking a lot considering how many minutes he plays...but if Lebron plays harder on defense, the rest of the team will probably follow his lead, and he won't have to play as many minutes after awhile as they will be blowing teams out.

And damn do the Cavs need Verejao to get back. They are killing for his spark off the bench.

Will say this. Drew Gooden was a man possessed on the boards tonight. If he would just focus on his defense and shotblocking it would be tremendous.


----------



## BBB (Jan 19, 2005)

Gooden... What can you say about the guy? One trip down the floor, he makes a very nice attacking move to score, and the next trip down, he makes a boneheaded mistake. One thing is for sure though, he's such a force when he just focuses on rebounding, both offensive and defensive. 

Credit to the Heat though, they are the better team, and they certainly looked the part there tonight... The *better team* won.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

EHL said:


> Coaching was pretty bad. Silas not putting Shaq in a continuous stream of pick and rolls is just inexcusable.
> 
> And even though the Cavs don't have any real good individual defenders outside of Newble, LeBron needs to set a better example. He's far too lackadaisical on D. Still, there are a lot problems that have nothing to do with LeBron, and perimeter D and a real point guard are just some of things needed to improve this team.


I agree with this 100%. Lebron is somewhat beyond reproach because he does so much for this team already, but his defense has been regressing lately IMO. He doesn't even try to cover his man anymore, it's pure playing for steals. It wouldn't bother me so much if he was putting forth the effort and just needed to improve his technique, but lately he's not even bothering to get into a defensive stance or challenge shots. Silas or someone on the coaching staff needs to call him out on this. 

The other guys aren't much better (some like Jmac actually worse), but Lebron should be held to a higher standard unfairly or not as the team's best player/leader.


----------

